
Review my startup [styxvpn.com] + free account giveaway - evannyx
https://www.styxvpn.com
======
jauer
On your features page you say "Know that while connected to StyxVPN your
privacy is foremost in our minds. We don't keep records of what you do or
where you go or what you do and prevent your ISP and anyone else who is
curious from doing the same."

How do you plan on withstanding network provider (and their upstream) pressure
in response to DMCA notices related to file sharing activity?

As you are operating network equipment (a VPN concentrator) in the US, how are
you complying with CALEA and still preserving the privacy of your users?

You operate on a monthly recurring billing model. What prevents a LEA from
subpoenaing billing records to determine who is using your service and then
comparing traffic patterns with CALEA captures from your network provider and
your customer's network providers?

~~~
evannyx

      How do you plan on withstanding network provider (and their upstream) pressure in response to DMCA notices related to file sharing activity?
    

Throughout our experience in the vpnworld most of the letters generated from
this have been spam or bot generated and while we worked for other companies,
there responses varied. We will address each on a case by case basis with our
in-house counsel and/ /take the appropriate steps to resolve it swiftly.

    
    
      As you are operating network equipment (a VPN concentrator) in the US, how are you complying with CALEA and still preserving the privacy of your users?
    

Through the research of our legal representation we are not a concentrator
though that may be the closest designation to what we do. We have found that
our model falls outside of any within the CALEA while many of our larger
competitors that also are ISP's do not.

    
    
      You operate on a monthly recurring billing model. What prevents a LEA from subpoenaing billing records to determine who is using your service and then comparing traffic patterns with CALEA captures from your network provider and your customer's network providers?
    

Could this happen? Absolutely, though there are no documented cases of this we
have found that deal with a personal VPN provider on record and many of our
competitors have been in business a great deal longer. I would imagine as well
that something like this could be done without subpoena as well through back
door channels should their be a particular dire need. There is no perfect
privacy whatsoever and as individuals in a free society we must take
responsibility for our own actions.

~~~
jauer
Thanks for the reply.

I guess I don't see how you can terminate VPN connections from users and not
be a VPN concentrator but since you have a loophole, best of luck to you!

I have a small pile of routers with 3DES cards for terminating business VPNs
at work (ISP) and have pondered offering end-user VPNs but the potential legal
hassles weren't worth it to us.

------
bbb
_Bonus: Watch American TV on Hulu and Listen to music on Last.fm / Pandora
even if you don't live in the US_

From a user point of view, I think that's pretty cool. However, are you sure
it's legal? I'd think it's greyish at best (but IANAL), and you might get a
lot of unwanted attention from the big media companies for advertising this so
openly. Are you sure you have the pockets to stand up to them in court even if
you are sure that it's legal?

~~~
rokhayakebe
" Bonus: Watch American TV on Hulu and Listen to music on Last.fm / Pandora
even if you don't live in the US"

I almost left the site, then it clicked features. Meh. Then I saw those lines
and thought WOW, s/he's got something going here.

Take away: Stop listing features and start listing benefits. Otherwise lot of
users will miss out on a great app, and you may miss out on your opportunity.

~~~
evannyx
I'm not sure I understand...isn't being able to watch online American TV /
listen to American radio a benefit? or do you mean we should replace the
features page with "benefits" such as being able to browse US-only websites?

~~~
sz
The second; you want to answer not "what does this do" but "how will this
impact my life".

------
jkesler
Design wise:

The <https://www.styxvpn.com/aboutus.php> page could use some better line
height in the small paragraph blurbs (something like line-height: 1.5; or so).

Usability wise: It would look more professional to have your email address for
support formatted like a normal email. Javascript or even an image would do
that for you. Not sure how unexperienced users would understand "support [at]
styxvpn [dot] com”

Ps: Would there be a way for users – mac users in particular – to use the
service with the built in VPN software?

Any free accounts still floating around? :)

------
lastkarrde
Design is nice. SSL certificate is fine for me (chrome). On the signup page
the 'Sign up now' button is off center (<http://www.pastethat.com/CemUT>).
Although you hint at it with Hulu and Pandora, you may want to add that the
servers are located in the USA. In the future you could think about adding a
server in the UK, BBC iPlayer has very good content.

~~~
evannyx
Thank you for the feedback!

We are planning to expand in Europe (UK, Sweden, Switzerland and possibly
Germany) and Asia (HK).

I have added our servers' location to the main page too.

Thanks again!

------
evannyx
Any feedback / criticism is most welcome!

I've launched a few days ago and it's currently in beta mode. I'm giving away
30 1-month accounts to HN members. Just send me an email (admin@styxvpn.com)
and I'll get your account up and running in few minutes.

We only have US servers at this point, but we're expanding in Europe and Asia
in the next few months. There are no speed limits and no transfer limits.

Thank you!

~~~
aditya
Chrome says: "The site's security certificate is not trusted!" Fix that ASAP.

~~~
evannyx
Thank you!

I ran into the same problem when I used a GandiSSL certificate (Firefox
complained, but not Chrome). I'm now using a PositiveSSL certificate.

Are you running the latest version of Chrome by any chance?

~~~
evannyx
We are almost done fixing the SSL problem. Bear in mind that it does not
affect the security of your VPN connection. Thank you for pointing it out!

------
rokhayakebe
I think some of these download sites will pay you to get their traffic back.
Several lose users due to content sites blocking users. Either that or they
can push your app to their users and you do not have to share revenue since
users need your app. Great potential, IMHO.

~~~
evannyx
Are you talking about Hulu / Pandora / Last.fm etc?

------
evannyx
15 accounts left :)

------
mkramlich
Love the domain name. Like the site's visual style.

~~~
evannyx
Thank you :)

Greek mythology FTW!

